# Pensacola Area Tarpon



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been wanting to give tarpon fishing a shot here after locating a few big fish in local waters. Any tips on what types of bait/lures to throw at them and any spots here that regularly produce tarpon of any size? Thanks in advance and tight lines.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ole poon fishin, how I love me some poon.......I've caught several small ones 10-15lb range around the grass flats. I've caught 2 in the gulf one of the pier years ago, there was a good run that year and they fed well, could hear them rollin and gulping before daylight and right at daybreak I fed one a live ly freelined he was a stud too. The second one was on the boat as we left the pass right after sunup seen a big pod rolling ran up current and drifted live threadfin through the pod but we had to run way upcurrent to keep from spooking them. I have never intentionally tried but I would say early morning look for a pod and freeline some live bait. I don't think they are usually feeding when traveling through here so its purty tough to target poon.


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

ive seen em alot out at pensacola pier.....early morning through about 9 am.....us live bait if you can...ly, cigar minnow, hard tail.....mono filament leader tho...tarpon can see steel leader and will look at it and turn away....tight lines brother tight lines


----------



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks yall. appreciate the tips


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Best bet is to look for them cruising the beaches. Just look for them like you would cobia then get ahead of them and set up. They can be very engine shy, so sometimes you have to cut it off to keep from spooking them. Use herring, threadfins, or menhaden. Any of those, even if they are dead, will work better than anything else, live or dead.


----------

